# Setter fun!



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought a thread just for Eli makes sense, because we only have a couple of pics at a time.

This weekend we went to a dog show to cheer for her sis!










We fooled around in the ring too, I didn't enter her:





















Hello hoooman











After she stole some bread from a guy's hand, I kept her really close to me. She wasn't happy about it and kept scouting for food lol










Notice Eli all covered in twigs and straws from rolling around on the ground and Bruna, her sis, freshly groomed.











At sundown, love these two pics:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw she's so beautiful!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

This weekend was my company's team building and we stayed at a lodge up in the mountains. Of course, Eli came along. She had a blast! First day was a long hike to the top of the mountain. Eli was a champ and stuck close to the group. Dove into the river a few times, covered herself in mud and reached the top happy and soaking wet. I was so proud of her! She totally trusted me and followed me over a rope bridge, even though she wasn't too sure about all the moving. When we reached the top she took a nap in the shade while I rappelled down and came back up to get her.
Afterwards we went rafting for a couple of hours and she was part of the crew! She jumped into the water once and swam to shore, but she came right back to the boat when I called her. I totally love this dog and I can see we're bonding already.

The following day we have a good time biking through the woods and mushing for a little bit. She is all pooped out right now 
Pictures will follow, as soon as I get them!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

she is pretty am glad she had a great time..


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She's beautiful. You must post more pics!


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

She's a lovely girl great shots.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

I only got a couple of pics, but here's Eli's little rafting adventure :rockon:







Onwards!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

And .. Happy birthday, Eli! She turned two on the 21st of May, but I've been in and out of the country with no time to celebrate. 
She got a cute new collar that I picked up for her while visiting Windsor, and a couple of giant bully sticks. Needless to say, the bully sticks were her favorite part.

Eli stay nicely and you'll get your chewie










Or you know, this will also work



















Got it!!




























And done, happy puppy!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy birthday, Eli! I love the last picture. She's gorgeous!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

:cheer2:Happy birthday, Eli!


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

aawww...look at that face. What a beautiful girl. 
Happy Birthday Eli.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Happy birthday Eli! Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Happy birthday, Eli. She is lovely!


----------



## Urchinia (Jun 23, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Eli!

What a beautiful gal!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday Eli! Throwing you a nice juicy steak, enjoy! Such a beauty!!


----------



## glendadogs (Apr 10, 2016)

Happy birthday, Eli! Amazing dog!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Eli had a nice evening out with her sister and her bestie  She ran nonstop for 2 hours circling us the entire time. Absolutely loves to roam. Here's my crazy girl:










































































That's her "Can I?" face


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She looks so happy! I love this one!


Prozax said:


>


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> She looks so happy! I love this one!


That's my favorite as well. I like the way sunlight brought out her eyes.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

What a perfect day! She looks like a happy girl.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Sandakat said:


> What a perfect day! She looks like a happy girl.


She really is! It's so much fun living with a dog who lights up every time I grab my shoes and put on her leash. She find the fun in everything we do together


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

The derpiness is too big not to share:laugh:


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

She kinda looks like an otter


----------



## PuppiesAlways (Aug 2, 2016)

It's a lovely dog!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

We went hiking on Sunday. It was possibly the last one for this summer, Eli enjoyed it very much. 
We were up in the mountains and the water in that river was unbearably cold. I felt it fully as we had to cross it to get to a cave, up near a peak. Eli had no trouble splashing and even swimming in it.

Her coat is longer now and it's collecting a lot of burrs when we go out. She looks very beautiful, but I feel so sorry for her when I need to take them out.































Edit: In case you're wondering why is she wearing the same collar in all of the pictures, as I have been asked before if that's the only was she has. That's her cheap rough nylon collar, we only use it when I let her roam free as I don't want to ruin her nice leather collars


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

What a beautiful place to hike. Eli is enjoying it. 
And I don't think she cares beans about what collar she's wearing. 

Tis the burr season...I carry a small brush with me. 
A soft cat brush works great for the sensitive muzzle area. 

Love seeing pictures of your sweet girl.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Wet Beards said:


> What a beautiful place to hike. Eli is enjoying it.
> And I don't think she cares beans about what collar she's wearing.
> 
> Tis the burr season...I carry a small brush with me.
> ...


Thank you, Wet Beards! I will keep a brush with us in the backpack


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

So beautiful, burrs or not! It looks like she enjoys life at full speed.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Sandakat said:


> So beautiful, burrs or not! It looks like she enjoys life at full speed.


She does! She is a very happy girl!


----------



## esuastegui (Aug 8, 2016)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

I managed to get her to do this! I wonder what I can get her to climb on next!

Don't mind the overly fuzzy feet, I need to get her a groomer appointment soon


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

My best friend found a little dog on the streets two weeks ago. She's been trying to find her owners, but no luck so far since the dog is not chipped and didn't have tags. She has put up posters and announced it on facebook. Hopefully she'll track the owners down. If not she'll be keeping the dog, now named Freja. 

Freja stayed with us this weekend and she's inlove with Eli, who likes her, but likes her personal space more. Anyhow, all weekend she was glued to Eli


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

It's been cold lately


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

elrohwen said:


> She's gorgeous!


I totally agree. My bf are I are in love with her. She is a darling!


----------

